# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Goa, India

## Jakobe

Hello,
I am going to Goa for holiday in the end of november  :Very Happy:  

Does anybody have any experience of catching killies in Goa? Where can i find them etc?

----------


## stormhawk

Jakob, for this it would be best to contact the members of the forum who live in India. Especially Madan.

There was an article on collecting fishes in Goa in an issue of TFH written by Tony Pinto. I cannot recall the issue number or month at this moment but I will see what I can do.  :Wink:

----------

